# CB&Q Twin Cities Zephyr,,, Need Help!



## Major Dan (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to recreate an N Scale Twin Cities Zephyr. It looks like KATO's California Zephyr set can provide the necessary diesels and cars, BUT I need to change the lettering on the cars.

Does anyone make appropriate N Scale decals?
Did Kato make unlettered Zephyr/Budd cars?
Any thoughts on how I can make the modifications?

Thanks!!!

Dan


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Microscale decals 

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2...ct_Code=60-1135&Product_Count=&Category_Code=


----------



## Major Dan (Oct 22, 2011)

I think those will work! Now I need unlettered cars.....


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

This is where nscale stinks, lol.
The only things I can think of are, buy another set of Kato's and just re-number them or look into Con-Cor smooth sides.


----------



## Major Dan (Oct 22, 2011)

If I renumber the Kato cars, which is my best bet with the materials available, what is the best method for removing the factory numbering/lettering?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Dan, Model Railroad Magizine just did a video about re-lettering stuff. The guy, Cody just used alcohol to rubbed them off a Bachmann steam engine. I tried to find it but my subscription expired yesterday, so I lost access to some stuff.


----------

